# zone 4 - Normand Snow Blower N92-280HINV $5750.00



## zimmatic (Oct 11, 2008)

$5750.00 OBO

92" Normand inverted snowblower with rear scraping bar. New hardox cutting edge mid season last year. Also have a white poly cutting edge. Snow blower is is excellent condition, no bent items. Just looking to upgrade. Can help ship/crate item. This blower is in great condition and well taken care of, take a look at the pictures

I can ship you pay the shipping

Item is located in Minneapolis, MN


----------



## jato (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi if you have a used Normand 92 or smaller for sale this year I am looking for 1-2 of them. Thank you!


----------

